# House Sitting



## HannaLee (May 4, 2013)

I moved to Oaxaca, Mexico in September and 8 months later I am looking to cut some expenses. I recently met a man who told me he "house sits." For those who have never heard of this it is exactly what it sounds like...looking after someone's house while they are away, usually for an extended period of time, in exchange for room and board. 

It seems like a great way to experience life abroad at a low cost and I am interested in pursuing this route but would like some more information.

Any suggestions, thoughts, comments, or ideas would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There are a few sites for house sitting but I believe you have to pay something. Otherwise advertise your services on every Mexico message board you can find. Free rent may be what most offer ... and maybe utilities


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

As Sparks has mentioned, you need to pay to get any decent offers and exposure for housesitting. You might read info found on a Google search for housesitting what to expect and most people want you to care for their animals. The more flexible you are the more chances but you will have few chances without being listed on a paying site. That goes for anywhere in the world for housesitting.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

You might also look at a website like Workaway which has many opportunities to work at various things in exchange for room and board.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

...looking after someone's house while they are away said:


> I would thing it would be almost impossibly to have a home owner give you room and board for living in their house for free. Since the definition of room and board is lodging and food would you expect the owner to provide your meals for 6 months?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

That's is not true. There are many places in the world for housesitting as there are probably 10 or 20 websites for this service. There are not many in Mexico but plenty in the U.S. and Europe. You just have to spend the time searching on the web. I plan to travel around the western U.S. and Mexico and Canada and do housesitting or work exchange and I've found many websites. The problem is that you need to pay a fee ranging from $20USD+ to be listed on the site but you can definitely find plenty of places if you are willing to register with a fee. Most places offer lodging and in some instances a car but no food unless you are working on a farm or ranch. For those who are seeking this you will need to spend time searching on the web if you expect to find them.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

What is not true?


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

It seems to me there must be foreigners who own vacation homes in Mexico who would like to have a live-in caretaker for the sake of security. It might just be a matter of figuring out how to connect with them and make them aware of your services.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Correct Deb, I usually have a young Mexican couple live free in my house when I'm not there for months at a time, what I was trying to point out to the OP and 1952 was an owner would not be expected to include meals with a free room...earlier I wrote:

" Since the definition of room and board is lodging and food would you expect the owner to provide your meals for 6 months?"


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Correct Deb, I usually have a young Mexican couple live free in my house when I'm not there for months at a time, what I was trying to point out to the OP and 1952 was an owner would not be expected to include meals with a free room...earlier I wrote:
> 
> " Since the definition of room and board is lodging and food would you expect the owner to provide your meals for 6 months?"


Got it.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Correct Deb, I usually have a young Mexican couple live free in my house when I'm not there for months at a time, what I was trying to point out to the OP and 1952 was an owner would not be expected to include meals with a free room...earlier I wrote:
> 
> " Since the definition of room and board is lodging and food would you expect the owner to provide your meals for 6 months?"


Exactly.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> What is not true?


There are many people all over the world who use housesitters. If this was not true there would not be so many websites catering to this service. I have used housesitters in the past when I traveled around the world and that was 8 years ago.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

If you check the websites that have Mexico listings most of them are in populated areas such as Mexico City, Jalisco, Yucutan and you will find few in more remote areas such as Chiapas where fewer foreigners live or at least they don't travel much.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

mes1952, I can only guess you did not read my complete message, the last line was

:" Since the definition of room and board is lodging and food would you expect the owner to provide your meals for 6 months?"

Also reread the Mickisue1 post above your post..........


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I can only guess you did not read my complete message, the last line was
> 
> :" Since the definition of room and board is lodging and food would you expect the owner to provide your meals for 6 months?"
> 
> Also reread the Mickisue1 post above your post..........


Is this to me? 

No, I woudn't.


----------

